# Old aquarium too old?



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

I found a good deal for an aquarium but it is 7 years old, should I avoid buying a tank this old?

Does the silicone on aquariums have a life span?

Thanks.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I think it has to do with how the tank was handled as well. If the tank was moved with water in it or was it left out in the cold..

I know some people have tanks running for longer than 7 years so I'd like and hope they don't really have a life span. LOL

How does the silicone look? Chipped? Different colour like blue or anything?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

one of my tanks is from the late 80s or early 90s


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I am still using the first tank I ever built in the mid 60s. I also have some i built in 1992, and a bunch older than that.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought a 135 over 10 years old and that tank is awesome, so i don't think it has a lot to do with age but in the quality and how it was handled and so forth. 
Wish you luck on your setup.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Alot depends on how well it was made, craftmanship is very important. I have a tank that is 25 years old, it's working perfectly fine. I have another 10G that leaks after 5 years. As others mentioned, if it was sitting in the garage for a few years and looks pretty beat up and the silicon seems to be chiping here and there. You'd might want to redo the entire thing since it's a sitting time bomb. But if the seam looks very solid and still stuck to the glass. It should be OK.
Look for signs of patching, if it was patched, I'd redo the eniter tank as well.
Blue colou silicon means it's been through medication. I'd be a bit picky about this.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*old tank*

Like some of the others I have tanks that are more than thirty years old, I bought some used and tested for leaks if they held water i would use them right away. I've had to reseal some tanks after a few years mainly because they were not treated very carefully. Depending on the size of the tank I would test for at least 4-5 days, if its a good price don't hesitate take it and test it, the worst thing being you may have to reseal it. Good luck.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Age isn't the issue it's what it has been through. I had a 20g tank that I owned for 10years and it was used when I got it. It is now with a new owner and no leaks.


----------



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys .... appreciate the help


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Storing a tank dry does not damage the silicone, even if stored in subzero temps. Silicone was designed to be used as an all weather caulk, not an aquarium sealant.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

7 years is almost new.

An old tank is a 30 year old tank. And as above, some of those are going strong.

By all means skip any tank with any signs of problems. Usually I would check the condition of the stand - a leak in a tank will usually show on the stand.

Was it full when you first saw it? If not ask for him to fill it for you, then drain it again. 

W


----------

